# Oliva Series G



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I have heard some people rave about the Series "V", but this series "G" was a great smoke. I just kicked back and enjoyed the flavors which quite a few. Here are the pics!








I pretty much always take the band off before I light it up, don't know why I started doing this just something I do. The only time I don't is when it gives me a little trouble, and by the time I am into the second third the heat has loosened it up enough I can peel it right off.








I like a good strong ash...this ash actually fell off on me while I wasn't paying attention.








This was right after I first lite it up, good flavor from the get go, I used that lighting before cutting method but with my Ronson Jet Lighter!








My favorite part...except ya feel likeyou loosing a good friend! Good smoke get one try one...don't think you will be disapponited.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I'm not a big fan of the regular Serie G, but the 'G' maduro is a killer stick.

If you like maduro wrappers, give that one a try too.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks! Definitely going to try one now


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

CigarKidUSAF said:


> Thanks! Definitely going to try one now


 Let me know what you think!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the V but the G is still a great smoke, if you are looking for a quicker smoke try the oliva g special.


----------



## LazyWarg (Jun 10, 2010)

Series G Cameroon Double Robustos are probably my favorite non CC. They were my first ever box purchase.

They are just so smooth and tasty. A perfect smoking experience every time!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

These are great smokes. I think they are the first smoke that made me say "wow" when I got into this hobby. My first box purchase along with another was the Oliva G Churchill. Great smoke and it just gets better with time!


----------



## TexAzTim (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm puffin' on a maduro as I type. Definitely one of my favorite smokes. No boxes yet but I do have a small cache of these.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Thanks for the pics. I'm not a big fan of the regular Serie G, but the 'G' maduro is a killer stick.
> 
> If you like maduro wrappers, give that one a try too.


+1 G Maduro is a fantastic smoke.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

At it's price point, the Oliva V cannot be beat, at least in my opinion.

But the G maduro is an absolutely _fantastic _smoke, regardless of price. At the $2-3 they can be had at, it's a _steal_.


----------

